

Show HN: Templated Webhooks - AffableSpatula

I'm building WebGun. It's SendGrid for Webhooks.<p>A key part of our service is support of a new approach to webhooks we have developed that is essentially "template-driven transformations for web hooks". The purpose of them is to enable your app's end-users to customise your webhooks via templates, and integrate them with other services in new and unexpected ways.<p>More detail here:<p>http://webgun.io/articles/templated-webhooks<p>We're pretty excited about the potential of templated webhooks, and the feedback so far has been very positive.<p>Very keen to get feedback from the HN community.
======
AffableSpatula
The link in the OP didn't seem to work, here it is again:

<http://webgun.io/articles/templated-webhooks>

